# Image Dynamics IDMAX 12V.3 D4



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I have had the above mentioned subwoofer in my Xterra for about two weeks now and I must say that I believe it to be the finest subwoofer I've heard to date. It plays low. It plays plenty loud. It's blends in to my front stage so effortlessly. I really haven't done any tuning to speak of and I'm very happy with how it's performed. I am currently using it in one of the 1.25 cf PE/Goldwood prefab boxes. I am powering it with an MTX Thunder 1500dx (thanks Jason/King Nothing). I don't know what the future holds but I can honestly say that I see myself using one or more of these fine woofers in whatever I install from here on out. If you're in the market for a sub that really seems to be able to do it all the IDMAX really deserves your attention.


----------



## JayBee (Oct 6, 2006)

I ran one for most of the year in the same box and was really suprised at the extension it was capable of in a box that small.


----------



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

Man, the more I listen to this thing the more I like it. IDMAX FTMFW!!!


----------



## Fervach224 (Mar 22, 2008)

Best sub ever. Case closed. Now if they could just lower the price.


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

Fervach224 said:


> Best sub ever. Case closed. Now if they could just lower the price.


Lower the price? Cmon bro...........the sub is a STEAL at that price. Hell at RETAIL its a smokin deal.


----------



## dftnz7 (Mar 2, 2008)

I wonder what it actually costs to make these...50 bucks even? I know you are paying for R&D, but I bet companies probably don't have 20% of what the driver retails for to make them.


----------

